# Pwr Supply 6 pin, Motherboard 4 pin???



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

2nd time building my own machine.

Man, thought I was doing really good, got all my parts in . . .and then I discover the 800W power supply has a 6 pin connector for 12V power, whereas the motherboard has a 4 pin connector. What gives? 

What standard did I overlook when matching up my power supply and motherboard and more importantly, is there an adapter? 

I have an old 430W power supply but I'd hate to junk my brand new 800W blue anodized unit. Help!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

the 6 pin is for graphics. There should be a 4 and/or 8 (4+4) pin for mobo power.


----------



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

There are 2 cables labeled 12V 1, and 12V 2, they are each 6 pin connectors.

I was able to plug it into the 4 pin socket on the motherboard with the additional 2 connectors hangin out there. Computer isn't to the point of powering up so I can't test it.

I suppose it will be fine, just threw me off with those extra sockets, wonder what they're for . . . .


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

Those 6-pins are for graphic cards. There should be a 4-pin or 8-pin. But if thr 6 works, all is well.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what mfgr/model # is the PSU?


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

Yes dont turn that on with that plugged in that way unless it says you can in the manual.

But do this first, look at the 20+4 plug. There should be another 4pin wire tied right next to it.


----------



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

It's a "power up" 800W. It came bundled with my case from Tiger Direct.

model #: GEN-6803

I'm reading the box, it says it comes with a 4 Pin +12V connector, and a 8 Pin +12V connector.

There only 2 cables that are labeled and they are +12V 1, and +12V 2, and they're both 6 pin connectors, there is no stand alone 4 pin to run to the board. The 8 pin is there as well.

OK, making some progress here. 

Heres the box on Tiger, they're asking 100.00!

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=3501286&sku=GEN-6803

Looking at Tiger's spec sheet on it states: 4 Pin/8 Pin EPS Connector

I have an 8 pin, so I look up EPS and this is what I found:

http://www.motherboards.org/articles/guides/1487_4.html

Basically it says an 8 pin EPS connector is two 4 pins side-by-side. Some motherboard manufacturers started adding them for more power. 

It says a 4 pin can go in an 8 socket EPS, and conversely an 8 pin EPS can plug into a 4 socket, leaving the other 4 hanging out there.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

Yep thats the way I read it as well. Kinda funny that in the specs page of the PSU it shows the 4 pin MB but doesnt have info on the 8... Oh well. Good find. Will remember this one for later posts.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

the 2 6 pins are for graphics. if the 8 pin is red, it is gfx as well (that im aware of). if it is any other color, it should really be a 4+4 plug, and either set of 4 pins should fit the P4 connection.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

Hey Taco, you in Tacoma WA.? Tri Cities here.


----------



## tacointacoma (Mar 27, 2006)

Used to be, tacointacoma is my screen name on customtacos.com, taco being short for tacoma, and also living in tacoma at the time:

http://www.customtacos.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89189

Was a Washingtonian for 29 years, now I've been a Floridian for the last 2.5.

I digress, all is well, rig is up and XP installed.

I split the 8 pin into 4 and ran power to the video card and she started purring.

Thanks for all your help guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Pharaohz (May 10, 2008)

lol i just noticed I posted on your other thread about what we found out on this one. lol didnt read the name till i posted it  

Hope Florida is treating ya good. Washington is still blah for the most part. High cigs/alc/gas. With high prices like that, only leaves computering < new word? .


----------

